# Kittens born yesterday :)



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Our kittens were born yesterday. im keeping the one with the white face!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

awwww they`re gorgeous, welcome to the world little angels :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

what lovely kittens. I like the 1st one and the one your keeping do you have any names in mind?


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you, no, no names yet!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Do you know what sex they all are? look forward to seeing them grow.


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Do you know what sex they all are? look forward to seeing them grow.


not yet no, i didnt want to faff around with them too much today, i will be sexing and weighing shortly though. they are all feeding very very well and mum is very happy and content, more relaxed than me when i give birth lol


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are so cute


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awwwwww so adorable


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

awww so cute congratulations on yr new arrivals. keep us posted with pics love to see them grow x


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

at least 3 girls lol (torties)

The one with the white face.... has he/she got a fever coat too? or is that the effect of the flash on his/her back?


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> at least 3 girls lol (torties)
> 
> The one with the white face.... *has he/she got a fever coat too*? or is that the effect of the flash on his/her back?


yes she/he has.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

jen24 said:


> yes she/he has.


i thought so!

more pics please!!!!!! I beg you!

There have been a few threads on here with novices who's kittens are born with fever coats and often its hard to explain to them that the coat will change!

Its not something many people have come accross and so there usually ends up with alot of crossed wires on those threads!

hehe can you do a picture diary in the changes to his/her coat as he/she matures?

very cheeky of me i know!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Too cute :001_wub:


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> i thought so!
> 
> more pics please!!!!!! I beg you!
> 
> ...


Sorry Im confused :eek6: what is a fever coat?? x


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> i thought so!
> 
> more pics please!!!!!! I beg you!
> 
> ...


lol, i'd happily do a picture diary for you, no problem at all


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Honeybunch said:


> Sorry Im confused :eek6: what is a fever coat?? x


a fever coat is the silvering of a cats coat. It most often effects kittens but i have heard of cases of it effecting adult cats too. It occurs when a cat is exposed to a virus/illness of some form (usually in the womb of mum cat). For some reason this can cause the coat to develop this silvering effect.

Usually this coat is just an idication that they have been exposed to a disease of some form, but they have already fought it off and recovered.

When they shed the coat will revert back to its natural colour! So if its a black kitten then the frosting will dissapear and the natural black coat will be back to normal.

Here are 2 pics from photobucket of fever coat in kittens. the 2nd pic shows a tortie kitten recovering from her fever coat. Her front legs have returned back to the normal black colour... but her tail and back legs still show the frosting.

Its a very striking and pretty effect in kittens, and ive seen fever coat kittens advertised as Rare, Unique etc.... all for stupid amounts of money, considering its just a temporary effect.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

jen24 said:


> lol, i'd happily do a picture diary for you, no problem at all


thankyou thankyou thank you!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh congratulations!! They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Sooo cute


----------



## Shimacat (Feb 14, 2010)

I've never heard of a fever coat. Must go off and find out more - how fascinating! 

Not that I'm ever likely to encounter it; our three are all neutered boys, and we're stopping at three cats (for now, anyway...) - but this sounds wonderfully weird.

Billyboysmammy - you are a veritable trove of knowledge feline!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow beautiful kittens, i love torties :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: i have never heard of fever coat either, how very interesting.:thumbup:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

GORGEOUS kittens!!!! 

Ive heard the term fever coat but I never really knew what it meant. I too cant wait to see how their coats develop over the coming weeks. 

Best of luck with your gorgeous bundles of fluff.


----------



## Honeybunch (Apr 25, 2010)

Very interesting info on fever coat thanks for that. It will be good to see pics of the coat changing. Hope the little ones are all doing well x


----------

